# PC zusammenbauen lassen 800-900 €



## KarlAuer (11. Oktober 2018)

*PC zusammenbauen lassen 800-900 €*

Hab mich im März hier schon mal beraten lassen, aber mein Vorhaben dann verschoben. Jetzt ist es soweit, dass mein Rechner langsam das Zeitliche segnet.

Deshalb suche ich einen individuellen Desktop-PC, den ich mir fertig montiert liefern lassen kann (Monitor ist vorhanden):

Budget: 800-900 €
Gesucht: ausgezeichnetes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.
Anforderungen:  
- Schnell, leise, stabil. 
- Es sollten mehr oder weniger neuere Spiele und möglichst auch dann deren Nachfolger gut drauf laufen, auch wenn der Rechner wohl hauptsächlich für Schreibarbeit genutzt wird.
- Es muss kein absolutes High-End sein.

Es wäre cool, wenn mir jemand ein Komplett-Paket zusammenstellen kann an Festplatte, Mainboard, Kühler, Speicher, Grafikkarte etc. Am besten mit einer Händleradresse, wo ich den da zusammengebaut herkriege.
Ich bin ehrlich gesagt mit der Vielzahl an Auswahl hoffnungslos überfordert und kann nicht einschätzen, was wie gut ist und was mit was kompatibel ist oder Sinn macht.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2018)

Also, Mindfactory baut auch PCs zusammen, aber ich glaub das kostet 100€. Muss denn auch Windows mit dabei sein?


----------



## KarlAuer (11. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab noch Windows 7 und bin damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2018)

Win 7 wird nicht mehr supportet, da solltest du unbedingt win 10 installieren. Das müsste aber an sich mit dem Win7-Key auch noch funktionieren. 

CPU https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/AMD-Ryzen-5-2600-6x-3-40GHz-So-AM4-BOX_1233732.html 160€
Mainboard: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...M4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-mATX-Retail_1267299.html  da bekommst du auf Anforderung noch nen Steam-Gutschein dazu => 82€
RAM https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...-grau-DDR4-2400-DIMM-CL16-Single_1011846.html  => du kannst dann mal später nen zweiten dazukaufen => 75€
Gehäuse: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...r-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-gruen_1033060.html  52€
Netzteil https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...e-Power-10-CM-Modular-80--Silver_1138272.html  67€
SSD 480GB https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...A-6Gb-s-TLC-NAND--SA400S37-480G-_1171434.html  => 68€
CPU-Kühler https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/be-quiet--Pure-Rock-Tower-Kuehler_980846.html  30€


und als Grafikkarte https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...l-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1113847.html  268€


Das macht fast genau 800€, so dass du mit dem Zusammenbau auf 900€ kommst. Sparen kannst du EVENTUELL bei der CPU noch ein wenig, oder mit einer kleineren SSD. Ich würde aber auf keinen Fall eine Festplatte statt einer SSD nehmen, nur um Geld zu sparen. Beim Netzteil wäre eines für 50€ auch gut genug, aber wenn du viel am PC arbeitest, lohnt sich das gute be quiet durchaus.


----------



## KarlAuer (11. Oktober 2018)

Vielen Dank Herb!
Würde sich noch was besonders lohnen zu verbessern, wenn man noch 100 € mehr investieren könnte?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2018)

KarlAuer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Herb!
> Würde sich noch was besonders lohnen zu verbessern, wenn man noch 100 € mehr investieren könnte?


 Du könntest halt direkt 2x8GB RAM kaufen. Oder als Grafikkarte eine GTX 1070, wobei das knapp wird: die kosten 400€ => https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...1070-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1114086.html  vlt auch mal 20-30€ weniger, bei mindfactory gibt es aktuell unter 400€ aber nur welche mit nur einem Lüfter, was dann lauter wäre.


----------



## xCJay (12. Oktober 2018)

Der TE möchte doch einen leisen PC, da würde ich eher ein gedämmtes Gehäuse empfehlen.

Ich würde es eher so machen:

AMD Ryzen 5 2600
ASRock B450M Pro4
16Gb DDR4 3000Mhz RAM
240Gb SSD + 1Tb HDD
nVidia GTX1060 6Gb
Sharkoon M25 Silent
beQuiet Pure Power 10 400W
Windows 10

Damit hat man einen leiseren PC und auch mehr Speicher dank SSD + HDD.

Den Pure Rock übrigens niemals mit AMD verwenden, der muss dort um 90°C gedreht verbaut werden. Sieht nicht nur kacke aus, sondern macht auch nen miesen Airflow. 
Dazu ist er nicht viel besser als der AMD Wraith Kühler


----------



## KarlAuer (12. Oktober 2018)

Danke xClay und Danke Herb schon mal!

Eine letzte Frage hätte ich noch: 
Emfiehlt es sich mit dem Kauf noch bis Weihnachten bzw. zum neuen Jahr zu warten? Also vor dem Hintergrund, dass dann irgendwelche Teile deutlich billiger werden..

Und vermutlich habe ich bei den beiden leicht unterschiedlichen Zusammensetzungen die Wahl zwischen gut und gut, oder? 
Also der von Herb ein bisschen mehr Power und der von xClay dafür leiser.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2018)

@xCjay: Also, moderne Gehäuse sind so oder so echt leise, ich glaube nicht, dass ein gedämmtes Gehäuse nennenswert leiser ist, zumal es oft wiederum etwas wärmer wird und sich das eh ausgleicht (gedämmt, aber Lüfter müssen schneller drehen). Aber wenn es nicht teurer ist, kann man es nehmen.

Und wegen der SSD/HDD: ich habe extra eine "große" SSD genommen, da sie erstens echt günstig ist (nur 30€ mehr für 480 statt 240/256GB) und er ja nur WOW spielen will - falls er für andere Daten mehr Speicher braucht, kann man natürlich eine HDD mit einbauen und FALLS es mit der 480GB-SSD zu teuer wird halt nur eine kleinere SSD.


Netzteil: wenn mindfactory die 400W "akzeptiert" reicht es. Aber oft mucken Shops beim Zusammenbau und verlangen mindestens XY Watt, obwohl es nicht nötig ist.


Kühler: kennst du denn einen guten für um die 30€? Dass man den drehen muss wusste ich nicht. Bist du da GANZ sicher? Ich habe nämlich extra in der Anleitung nachgesehen, da wird es so gezeigt, als wäre das nicht nötig, siehe auch dieser Thread: http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-kompontenten-kaufberatung/9377760-pc-fuer-civilization.html


----------



## KarlAuer (12. Oktober 2018)

Die WoW Spieler waren ein anderer Thread


----------



## xCJay (12. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe den Kühler selber schon auf AM4 verbaut und es ist bauartbedingt so nötig bei AM4. Es ging nicht anders. 

Es gibt den Ben Nevis, aber da finde ich ehrlich gesagt diese Montage mit dem Clips auf AM4 nicht so dolle.
Der Brocken Eco ist super, aber man muss für AM4 bei Alpenföhn nen Kit ordern. 
Ansonsten der Brocken 3 hat, aber da ist man dann auch schon bei 40€

Nur für WoW reicht natürlich auch die SSD. Da muss der TE wissen wieviel Speicher er halt braucht.
Ich habe sowohl das DG7000, als auch das M25 Silent schon selber getestet und muss sagen, das M25 Silent ist doch nochmal etwas leiser. Nicht das das DG7000 ne Turbine ist, aber man hört es schon. Das M25 ist dagegen wirklich super leise und dämmt halt auch CPU Kühler und Graka nochmal mit. 

@KarlAuer

Von der Leistung her sind die Zusammenstellung ähnlich.  Beide haben ne GTX1060 6Gb und den Ryzen 5 2600 drin. 
Allerdings würde ich sagen hat meine Zusammenstellung mehr Leistung, da 16Gb RAM statt 8Gb verbaut sind und 3000Mhz statt 2400Mhz. 

Du hast außerdem halt einmal das etwas lautere Gehäuse (dafür Optik Bling Bling) statt dem leiseren, schlichteren. 
Und einmal die 480Gb SSD statt 240Gb SSD + 1Tb HDD.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2018)

xCJay schrieb:


> Du hast außerdem halt einmal das etwas lautere Gehäuse (dafür Optik Bling Bling) statt dem leiseren, schlichteren.


 die Optik ist wurscht. Ich hab nur die Erfahrung gemacht, dass eine extra "Dämmung" nichts mehr bringt, da die modernen Lüftungen eh schon viel besser als vor einigen Jahren sind und selbst 30€-Gehäuse vom Airflow gut durchdacht sind, so dass man ebensogut ein Modell für 5-10€ weniger nehmen kann und auf das Dämm-Feature verzichten kann.


----------



## xCJay (13. Oktober 2018)

Naja ich kann Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das ein gedämmtes Gehäuse wie das Deep Silence 3 einen leiseren PC macht, als ein DG7000.


----------



## KarlAuer (22. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen die Experten!

Nur noch mal nachgefragt, bevor ich mich später ärger,  dass ich was falsch verstanden habe.
Ich würde dann folgendes bestellen. Damit lege ich noch paar Euro drauf, aber das scheint mir sinnvoll. Aber die Konfiguration scheint mir das beste aus beiden Vorschlägen zu sein und es spricht gegen die Zusammensetzung ja nichts, oder?

AMD Ryzen 5 2600
ASRock B450M Pro4
16Gb DDR4 3000Mhz RAM
480Gb SSD
nVidia GTX1060 6Gb
Sharkoon M25 Silent
beQuiet Pure Power 10 500W
(Windows 10)

Und vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!!


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2018)

KarlAuer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen die Experten!
> 
> Nur noch mal nachgefragt, bevor ich mich später ärger,  dass ich was falsch verstanden habe.
> Ich würde dann folgendes bestellen. Damit lege ich noch paar Euro drauf, aber das scheint mir sinnvoll. Aber die Konfiguration scheint mir das beste aus beiden Vorschlägen zu sein und es spricht gegen die Zusammensetzung ja nichts, oder?
> ...



ja, sieht gut aus - nur beim RAM kann es halt immer mal Ärger geben, so dass es vlt. mit weniger MHZ läuft als mit dem Nennwert,


----------



## KarlAuer (22. Oktober 2018)

Beim RAM bin ich bei dem hier gelandet:
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...arz-DDR4-3200-DIMM-CL16-Dual-Kit_1013799.html


----------

